# Implantation Symptoms - fact or myth?



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Morning everyone! 

I have been doing some research online around the subject of implantation and it's symptoms I have found many sites detailing symptoms but also sites that poo poo the idea of discernible implantation symptoms! 

The reason for my interest is that on the 16th of October I had 2 top grade day 6dpo hatched embryos transferred. About 3 hours after transfer I started very mild pre menstrual cramps and lower back pain which came and went for two days. Then all was quiet until Tuesday evening 12 dpo when I had a very small amount of pale brown discharge which lasted about an hour and cleared up. By late Wednesday night 13 dpo the pale brown discharge was back.  I was woken in the middle of the night last night by sharp cramps  which lasted about an hour. While suffering these cramps I went to the toilet and noticed that I had pale pink watery blood which within and hour or so had gone back to pale brown discharge. The cramps only lasted about an hour or so but the pale brown discharge is still there. 
The discharge is so light it has not reached my sanitary towel and is only noticeable on wiping (TMI - I know lol) 

My clinic says it a good sign and has advised me to spend the day in bed drinking loads of water but I can't help but worry that it is the beg of a period?! 

Has anyone had similar experiences and what did it lead to for them?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

My clinic said there was no such thing and you can't possibly know when implantation occurs, if it has at all. I think all hospitals/clinics are very different in their opinions. For me, I had cramping around 2-4dpt (the common time for implantation by reading up on Dr Google) then nothing - and a BFP on test. I think they were implantation symptoms but obviously we can never say for sure. Brown/red discharge is quite common, though I can't advise on that as I didn't have any. Good luck for OTD!


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for that info Sarah, been consulting with Dr Google too and some sites have told me I have text book symptoms of implantation and others say exactly what your clinic told you! 

My mum was telling me that she had 3 light periods during every single one of her 3 natural and otherwise in eventful pregnancies! I guess every embryo and every uterus is different  

It's a terrible wait these 2ww lol


----------

